# Study: Reusable Plastic Containers are Difficult to Clean



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2015)

This study was done on larger plastic tote type containers but I suspect it is applicable to home use plastic containers, considering the porosity and scratches they receive....  I know my plastic cutting boards have many knife scratches...   they get sprayed with a bleach solution and allowed to sit, for a time, to kill what ever it will....  seems that may not be adequate...

Just something to think about....



http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2015/...ntainers-are-difficult-to-clean/#.VioeZeTluUk


----------



## siege (Oct 23, 2015)

That's an interesting study. I run some of my cutting boards through the dishwasher, but the larger ones don't fit. I use a cap full of bleach and a capfull of Antibacterial Dawn in a spray bottle of water on them, then wash with hot soapy water and air dry.
 Most plastic cutting boards are made from HDPE. I wonder if the reusable totes are the same material ? They would be much more difficult to clean than a board,  having all the corners, nooks, and crannies for germs to hide in.


----------

